# Daisy replacement bands on a Barnett Black Widow?



## Gabpan

Hello all I just purchased a sling shot. My first one at 42 years old. I went with the Barnett Black Widow because I noticed it had the pistol type grip with the brace and could be folded.

Then I noticed that Daisy bands for the p line were about half the price.

So I'm fairly certain you can but I'm going to ask can you use Daisy bands on a Barnett slingshot?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Yes, you can use them, but my advice is, don't. They are pretty bad, heavy draw, low velocity, heavy pouch. Get some TheraBand Red exercise tubes and make your own. Or buy some flats from one of our Vendors. They can be tied on, and you won't believe the difference.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I agree with Henry. With the price you pay for the Daisy bands you could make several tube sets of Therabands, but flat bands will be even better. Pocket Predator sells clips to attach flat bands to wire frame slingshots. They are called Predator Smart Clamps.

https://pocketpredator.com/three.html


----------



## Ibojoe

Pump the brakes!! Let me in on this one! These guys are telling the truth! If you get those daisies, you probably won't be shootn for long. I don't know how they even sell em. I believe they are the reason slingshots are not more popular.
I don't have any tubes but I can send ya some flatbands.


----------



## dogcatchersito

Agreed they are over Powered and too rigid for little reward. Your plumbing laytex is way better and would cost you even less. But I would try for a flatband attachments instead. Just my two cents.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Gabpan check your personal messages.


----------



## KawKan

Welcome to the forum!

That Barnett is one of my favorites of that type. I like the grip, the forks, and man, it is shiny!

What everyone has said about the Daisy bands is on the money.

We hope to keep you shooting and posting for a long time!


----------



## Gabpan

Right on thanks a lot guys I appreciate the warm welcome.

Total Rodger on those Daisy bands will not be purchasing those.

I just picked up my new slingshot today well almost new turns out it was a return.

I have not had a chance to fire yet. I tried to get around to it tomorrow. I do like this slingshot and I'm glad I didn't go with Daisy. Less I remember the cheaper Daisy slingshots had a problem with them separating at the plastic seam.

I may go with one of the slingshots recommended above and return this one ultimately. I also have heard more than once that the flat bands are superior to the round ones.

In either case this new hobby sounds like a whole lot of fun. I just recently got into air rifles too. That is a blast I love cleaning the guns and shooting them.

Part of the maintenance of these hobbies is the joy that I experience not just going out there and firing the actual gun. So I think slingshots are going to be cool to play with as well because I love tying knots and doing things like that. And just generally learning about a new hobby such a slingshot shooting.

I did watch that hour long video that was posted here and it was extremely informative. I always wondered how you aimed with one of these damn things.


----------



## Gabpan

Also one quick follow up question.

For under 30 dollars better still under 20 u.s. dollars what is the best flat band sling shot with a wrist brace? I heard it's easier with a wrist brace for beginners). am I better off just trying to use the flat bands on the wire frame for the barnnet that I already have? I would prefer something that really secures the bands to the actual slingshot. I have a very irrational fear of them pulling right out when I go to pull back the sling.

I thought there was a slingshot suggestion that one of the other posters made but I don't see it.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Gabpan said:


> Also one quick follow up question.
> 
> For under 30 dollars better still under 20 u.s. dollars what is the best flat band slingshot with a wrist brace? I heard it's easier with a wrist brace for beginners). am I better off just trying to use the flat bands on the wire frame for the barnnet that I already have? I would prefer something that really secures the bands to the actual slingshot. I have a very irrational fear of them pulling right out when I go to pull back the sling.
> 
> I thought there was a slingshot suggestion that one of the other posters made but I don't see it.


You won't find many slingshots under $20 that will be better than the Barnett. The Pocket Predator mini Tarus comes to mind. I think it is about $20 plus shipping. No wrist brace. A wrist brace is really not needed with modern slingshot elastics. The draw weight is much lighter and ammo speed much faster than the stock tubes that come on these wire frame slingshots. The Barnett is a good slingshot, just get rid of the stock tubes and pouch and put on some decent tubes or flat bands. If you are concerned about the bands coming loose, this can happen on any slingshot. Always wear safety glasses. After installing new bands test the connections by pulling the bands out to the side away from your face.


----------



## Tag

Welcome to the Forum. Give me a minute and I will see if I have some clamps from Pocket Predator. They work great. If I do I can send them to you. Or if you would rather not give me your address, check pocket Predators website under accessories.


----------



## Tag

You should be able to send a private message


----------



## hoggy

welcome & enjoy.


----------



## hoggy

thanks for all the responses and help guys. the folks on this forum ROCK.


----------



## Gabpan

Thank you all very much! No prob on the address just pm me.


----------



## raventree78

If you get a regular (non wrist braced) slingshot let me know and I'll send you a lanyard for it. A properly fitted lanyard supports the slingshot and keeps the frame from hitting you should it slip from your grip.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gabpan

raventree78 said:


> If you get a regular (non wrist braced) slingshot let me know and I'll send you a lanyard for it. A properly fitted lanyard supports the slingshot and keeps the frame from hitting you should it slip from your grip.  Welcome to the forum.


Thank you very much my friend. That makes sense to me. Kind of like a rifle strap can be used to help support a rifle. Hmm I may have to do some shopping.

I seem to be paying too much attention to forks in plants too. Can't beat the price of naturals. I do want a nice one with a metal frame. I have a lot more to learn though I'm still not sure which way to hold the slingshot if I should hold it Bart Simpson style or tilted to the right.


----------



## Tag

Tips I have learned from the Forum. First of all, stand sideways to the target, with your feet shoulder with apart. By standing sideways to the target, I mean when you raise your hand holding the slingshot it will be pointed at the target. That should make holding the slingshot naturally horizontal to the ground,(gangster style). This is a good place to start.


----------



## Gabpan

Tag said:


> Tips I have learned from the Forum. First of all, stand sideways to the target, with your feet shoulder with apart. By standing sideways to the target, I mean when you raise your hand holding the slingshot it will be pointed at the target. That should make holding the slingshot naturally horizontal to the ground,(gangster style). This is a good place to start.


Awesome got it then rifle stance with the slingshot horizontal gangster style. I went ahead and ordered some Spaceballs so that I can get started shooting in my basement.

I do have one question about which direction does the slingshot face me. As an example here in this Ott design. it's easier to explain in a pic so is pic 1 right or is pick 2 right?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

The second photo is called Against The Ties (ATT). Not used very much but there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## KawKan

Gabpan said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips I have learned from the Forum. First of all, stand sideways to the target, with your feet shoulder with apart. By standing sideways to the target, I mean when you raise your hand holding the slingshot it will be pointed at the target. That should make holding the slingshot naturally horizontal to the ground,(gangster style). This is a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome got it then rifle stance with the slingshot horizontal gangster style. I went ahead and ordered some Spaceballs so that I can get started shooting in my basement.
> 
> I do have one question about which direction does the slingshot face me. As an example here in this Ott design. it's easier to explain in a pic so is pic 1 right or is pick 2 right?
Click to expand...




Gabpan said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips I have learned from the Forum. First of all, stand sideways to the target, with your feet shoulder with apart. By standing sideways to the target, I mean when you raise your hand holding the slingshot it will be pointed at the target. That should make holding the slingshot naturally horizontal to the ground,(gangster style). This is a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome got it then rifle stance with the slingshot horizontal gangster style. I went ahead and ordered some Spaceballs so that I can get started shooting in my basement.
> 
> I do have one question about which direction does the slingshot face me. As an example here in this Ott design. it's easier to explain in a pic so is pic 1 right or is pick 2 right?
Click to expand...

Tag and I - and lots of others who aim the slingshot hold it like this:









With the handle held in a horizontal, we using the side-shooter or Gangsta style. It allow us to aim down the line of the bands (one over the other) and align with our target.

By the way, that's a nice looking natty you have!


----------



## KawKan

Okay, I just reattached my bandset in the OTT fashion.









Note that the bands are fastened on the target side, and pull over the top to the shooter side. I still hold horizontal, side-shooter, or Gangsta style.

PS: I made the attachment with the old Boy Scout rope whipping. I hadn't used that for years. LOL!


----------



## Tag

Good one KawKan


----------



## Gabpan

Thank you so much for your responses as you guys rock! I really appreciate your help and your time.

It looks like I'm just going to have to figure out what works best for me. but it's really refreshing to hear that there's no one particular way of doing it wrong it may be less used but there's a really no way of doing it wrong and that that makes me very happy.

the one thing that I did notice about side shooting is for me it seemed like it was more difficult to maintain a triangle between the forks from that side angle. in other words when I stretch the band it was easy for me to veer too far off to the first top fork or to the bottom fork and then end up hitting the Forks.

Here are some pics. in this way when I pull the band through it seems like when I release I get a little bit more straighter trajectory inaccuracy there's less variable. now of course I haven't had a chance to play with my Burnett yet the real slingshot because I'm waiting on my rubber ammo to come in and I need to build a decent range.

So in the meantime I've just been playing around on the little natural that I built. It's just super cool and thank you for the kind comments by the way.

this was made by piece of dried northern lights that I had laying around. Already managed to harvest two more forks out of some other strains that I had grown.

Thank you all again on this form really just went above and beyond I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## skarrd

thats bone way of thru the fork shooting,i am going to go with the Pocket Predator clamps and flat bands,although Wil turns his forks around and ties them on backards,ill see if i can find a pic


----------



## skarrd

not very good pics,but the barnett has constrictor knots,and the B-52s one is reversed fork rubber band attachment,the 2nd uses PP clamps,all are OTT shooters


----------



## Gabpan

skarrd said:


> not very good pics,but the barnett has constrictor knots,and the B-52s one is reversed fork rubber band attachment,the 2nd uses PP clamps,all are OTT shooters


Very nice my friend. I am going to mod that Barnett real soon. Cleaned up basement today. Now I'm trying to plan out a basement range for slingshot shooting.

I read a post on here mentioning Spaceballs I went ahead and bought a pack of those. I also have marbles and 3/8 steel shot.

Like any other projectile weapons I want to make sure I can make it into the target box before I go crazy with harder ammo or farther distances.


----------



## Gabpan

Ibojoe said:


> Pump the brakes!! Let me in on this one! These guys are telling the truth! If you get those daisies, you probably won't be shootn for long. I don't know how they even sell em. I believe they are the reason slingshots are not more popular.
> I don't have any tubes but I can send ya some flatbands.


Special thanks to Ibojoe. I took some picks of my bad tie job.

I need to find my needle nose pliers make my life will be easier.

Target box is almost done I just need to cut out a thick piece of carpet to lay in the back of it.

I can tell you now these bands are way better. I have no idea why Barnett or Daisy would sell these tubular bands on their product if they really wanted to sell more of their product.

I just realized after looking at the pics that I did not reverse the forks damn it I guess I'll have to untie again. Lol.

Anyway I just wanted to show you guys what it look like and give a special thanks to my buddy.


----------



## Gabpan

Forgot pics


----------



## KawKan

Looks like you've got that Barnett set up to shoot!

I like it!

Reversing the forks works best with models that don't have a wrist brace, IMHO.


----------



## Tag

We call these snapping pliers. They make internal and external. They also make combination ones.


----------



## Gabpan

Super cool the right tools for the job!


----------



## Fullpower24hour

I love the black widow, I use green 7mm Chinese tubes (I forget the brand) and make the band sets with a smaller pouch as the stock pouch is massive. The cost of a band set is about 2 dollars. I wouldn't shoot flat band with it though, for flat band I would use a traditional frame made for the job. A simple shot scout is a bullet proof slingshot and excellent value for what you get, and you can shoot flat band and tubes with it. I mainly shoot flat band and the only tubes I shoot are on my black widow.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

"I wouldn't shoot flat band with it though, for flat band I would use a traditional frame made for the job"

Why wouldn't you shoot flat bands with it? I shoot flats on mine all the time. Excellent shooter with tubes but with flats it becomes a great shooter. Will compare to any other frame.


----------



## Gabpan

I agree I should have given you guys an update I managed to shoot it and it was an absolute pleasure.

The pouch that came with the slingshot is huge. The field and the accuracy I mean everything it's just so much better with a flat band.

I suppose everybody has their preferences though. I'm still working on aiming. Sometimes I seem to be able to hit a decent group. Other times it seems like my point of aim changes. I'm probably not anchoring to the same spot.

To be honest I got pretty excited and when I do that I tend to make mistakes like forgetting to anchor to the exact same position every time. I honestly really didn't think I was going to hit anything.


----------



## Fullpower24hour

I have shot it with flat bands and your right it does perform well, but I found that there is better more practical options when using flat bands. I've always hoped that they will release a true flat band fork for the black widow, but at 10 dollars ish for a Barnet band set, and people ready to pay it, I don't think they ever will. One things for sure, you need to get the stock band set off it unless your thinking of launching golf balls for your dog. I found that the older version of the black widow is better for flat bands as the fork tips are bent at 90 degrees unlike the newer version that is bent at an upward angle for some weird reason.


----------



## Gabpan

Fullpower24hour said:


> I have shot it with flat bands and your right it does perform well, but I found that there is better more practical options when using flat bands. I've always hoped that they will release a true flat band fork for the black widow, but at 10 dollars ish for a Barnet band set, and people ready to pay it, I don't think they ever will. One things for sure, you need to get the stock band set off it unless your thinking of launching golf balls for your dog. I found that the older version of the black widow is better for flat bands as the fork tips are bent at 90 degrees unlike the newer version that is bent at an upward angle for some weird reason.
> 
> 8BEE8513-4439-416B-B8A7-2C65F72CFE65.jpeg


I had to check mine seems they are angled too. Strange.


----------



## Gabpan

TAG!!! Has sent me a treasure chest of cool items! It has been noted.

God sling shots are less complicated than the mess of crap I am in buying a muzzleloader. They sent me a used one as new!


----------



## KawKan

Fullpower24hour said:


> I have shot it with flat bands and your right it does perform well, but I found that there is better more practical options when using flat bands. I've always hoped that they will release a true flat band fork for the black widow, but at 10 dollars ish for a Barnet band set, and people ready to pay it, I don't think they ever will. One things for sure, you need to get the stock band set off it unless your thinking of launching golf balls for your dog. I found that the older version of the black widow is better for flat bands as the fork tips are bent at 90 degrees unlike the newer version that is bent at an upward angle for some weird reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8BEE8513-4439-416B-B8A7-2C65F72CFE65.jpeg


The angle is customizable with vice grips.

Heck, it's your slingshot!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

KawKan said:


> Fullpower24hour said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have shot it with flat bands and your right it does perform well, but I found that there is better more practical options when using flat bands. I've always hoped that they will release a true flat band fork for the black widow, but at 10 dollars ish for a Barnet band set, and people ready to pay it, I don't think they ever will. One things for sure, you need to get the stock band set off it unless your thinking of launching golf balls for your dog. I found that the older version of the black widow is better for flat bands as the fork tips are bent at 90 degrees unlike the newer version that is bent at an upward angle for some weird reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8BEE8513-4439-416B-B8A7-2C65F72CFE65.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> The angle is customizable with vice grips.
> Heck, it's your slingshot!
Click to expand...

KawKan is right. Bend the fork tips to 90°. I used a small diameter pipe to bend mine. They bend easily with a little leverage.


----------



## GeneZ75

Although this is an older thread...are we still up and running? I'm interested in the flat bands..and any tips for accuracy


----------

